# Neve Em Rio Bom 23/12/2009



## bartotaveira (28 Nov 2010 às 23:12)

Boas.

Como o meu interesse por estas coisas da meteorologia é muito recente, este é o meu primeiro contributo aqui na parte das fotos e vídeos, são apenas umas fotos do nevão de 23/12/2009 na minha terra natal, Rio Bom, no concelho de Valpaços.







Foto tirada a 900m à saída da aldeia, a acumulação aqui era de 30cm! 







À frente de casa dos meus pais.







Idem.




Foi pena não ter podido instalar a minha estação em casa dos meus pais, teria dados muito mais interessantes.. 


Vamos ver o que este inverno nos reserva! 

Fiquem bem.


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Nov 2010 às 23:27)

bartotaveira disse:


> são apenas umas fotos do nevão de 23/12/2009 na minha terra natal, Rio Bom, no concelho de Valpaços.



 "apenas umas fotos".

Excelentes fotos, bela quantidade de neve.


----------



## bartotaveira (28 Nov 2010 às 23:46)

Agora já ando sempre prevenido com uma máquina digital para captar estes momentos!


----------



## Z13 (28 Nov 2010 às 23:57)

Grande nevão!! 

Que partilhes muitos!


----------



## Snifa (28 Nov 2010 às 23:58)

Belas fotos desta região de Valpaços que conheço bem, passo muitas vezes em Vilarandelo...e também já lá vi neve,  mas sem esta acumulação..


----------



## actioman (29 Nov 2010 às 02:10)

Grande partilha sem dúvida! 

Que este Inverno registes muitos momentos como este ou melhores ainda e que os partilhes aqui com o _maluquinhos_ do frio e da neve! 

Obrigado pelas refrescantes fotos!


----------



## MSantos (29 Nov 2010 às 02:55)

Que grande nevão, espectacular


----------

